# Down Under. Armodilloville Style.



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I was really delighted to catch hold of this Tyco set. It had been five years of fruitless hunting on feeBay, Gum Tree AU, cold calling various hobby stores in Australia. It survived the 10,000 mile journey by mail, has the Gawd-Awful PT motor, and after a few brief stutters, sprang into life. Tyco is considered junk by a lot of modelers, but there is a small segment of us who really get a kick out of it. How, what, why, when did Tyco penetrate the Australian model train market is a mystery, and they only did two locomotives in Victorian Rail and New South Wales railways. The caboose I got is the only example I have ever seen, and they only did a crane car- not even sure they did the tender, in Australian road names.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Love that Good N’ Plenty car


----------

